# Got Lynskey? Pics thread



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Lynskey owners need an official photo thread...

Here's my R340. Its stiffer than my carbon bike but somehow smoother:thumbsup: Love this Bike!!

View attachment 278889
View attachment 278890
View attachment 278891
View attachment 278892
View attachment 278893


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice looking bike! I'm building up a R230 as we speak. Hope to finish it tomorrow. Looking forward to drawing one comparisons to my carbon bike.

And yes, we need a Lynskey specific forum made available.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

You're gonna love it! I rode it today on a MUT that Ive been on numerous times and I was amazed at how much more comfy it was than my carbon bike!


----------



## Apexrider (Oct 10, 2011)

Here are some pictures of my 2011 Helix.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Beautiful rig! How do you like those wheels?

What model are those?


----------



## biker jk (Dec 5, 2012)

My Lynskey R330. Coming up to 2 1/2 years old in May and almost 15,000km completed. Great frame and ride. I built a set of 23mm wide rims for it which match the bike nicely.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

Some pictures of my 2011 Sportive.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Almost done with my R230 build. Down to the chain, levers and cables. I need some assistance with those as I've never done them before but it should be this week  I'll post some pics once its done. It's been fun building it and I've learned so much.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I did the cables on this bike for the first time. I just read a few threads on here and sheldonbrown as to how they should be set up. I like how they turned out much better than how the shop set up my bike previously. 

Cable cutters are a good investment.


----------



## Apexrider (Oct 10, 2011)

Newnan3 said:


> Beautiful rig! How do you like those wheels?
> 
> What model are those?


These are Reynolds Thirty Two with custom decals built up with Chris King R45 hubs and Sapim Cx Ray / Cx Sprint spokes. I've only got them 1 month now, but the first impression is positive. The steering stability isn't much affected by cross winds and the stopping power (in the dry) is very good with the blue Reynolds pads.


----------



## mpower13 (Jun 10, 2011)

What size is your frame?


----------



## Apexrider (Oct 10, 2011)

If you mean the Helix, then it's a M/L.


----------



## mpower13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry to Newnan3 R340.


----------



## ky3000 (Jun 17, 2010)

We absolutely need a Lynskey Forum

Here is my Helix and my painted R230.

View attachment 279159


----------



## Apexrider (Oct 10, 2011)

I like the Ti spacer and seat post, have you seen the new seat post that Lynskey recently introduced? Unfortunately it isn't available with set back in 31.6mm.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

mpower13 said:


> Sorry to Newnan3 R340.


S. Im about 5'7" 140lbs


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

On a side note I had Shimano 105 on my previous bike. From what I read sram was louder but I havent found that to be the case....Any thoughts?


----------



## Triodeman (Dec 9, 2012)

*Another Lynskey ....*

Just got my comfort oriented bike assembled .... 

Lynskey R230, Size ML

Before:









After:


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice Rig! How do you like those wheels ? Are those the carbon/alloys?


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

*She's finally finished*

Just finished my R230 today. Building my first bike was quite a challenge but well worth the effort. The satisfaction is very nice. Today was the final day and we went out for a 20 mile shake down ride. Everything worked perfectly. I'm very pleased so far. Will do a full review in a month or so when I can have 500 plus miles logged before making any final judgments. Today’s ride was smooth. 

Componets are Campagnolo Chorus 11 group-set. Campagnolo Neutron Ultra wheel-set. Easton EC90 aero handlebars on 3T team stem. Specialized Romin Expert 155mm saddle. Enve 2.0 road fork. Look Keo Carbon Blade pedals. Lizard skin bar tape. 

Some pics for your view pleasure.


----------



## mbaulfinger (Aug 2, 2007)

All the bikes posted are beautiful! @Newnan3: Is the finish on your Lynskey the industrial mill finish? I really like the etched graphics on that bike. Thanks


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

mbaulfinger said:


> All the bikes posted are beautiful! @Newnan3: Is the finish on your Lynskey the industrial mill finish? I really like the etched graphics on that bike. Thanks


Mine is actually the stock matte satin finish. I really like how the graphics turned out as well


----------



## Hill-Pumper (May 7, 2013)

I just joined the forum here, so I'm a little late to post. Never the less, here are the most recent pics of my R330.







View attachment 280320
View attachment 280321
View attachment 280322


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hill-Pumper said:


> I just joined the forum here, so I'm a little late to post. Never the less, here are the most recent pics of my R330.
> 
> View attachment 280320
> View attachment 280321
> View attachment 280322


How are you liking the pacenti rims?


----------



## Hill-Pumper (May 7, 2013)

Newnan3 said:


> How are you liking the pacenti rims?


I have limited mileage on the Pacenti's, but my first impression is that they are a great rim. I run 25c Conti 4000 S tires at 90 psi which seem to give me a great ride over all the chip seal that I ride. The other benefit I noticed with the wide rims is in cornering. The reason I bought them was for the ride quality, and they delivered that.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

beautiful bikes! I want a helix badly!


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

Put some red bar tape on my Sportive. 
View attachment 281123


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Matthew at Adrenalin Bikes sent me photos of my new bike assembled and accessorized the way I ordered it accept the Topeak seat bag isn't shown. For some reason I can't post pics on forums so here's the pic Matthew took.

https://www.motomatt.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/IMG_0594.jpg

It was the Shimano 105 deal from Lynskey but I made some changes to their package. First I ordered it with the 105 Silver not black; then I upgraded the 105 rear derailleur to Ultegra silver; upgraded the FSA headset to a Cane Creek 110; changed the wheels from Shimano black to silver which gave it another 5mm depth to it; lastly was to replace the Lynskey fork for a Enve 2.0 fork. Then I accessorized it with Lezyne pump and bottle cages. 

He sent today so I should have it in a week.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice! Enjoy for many miles


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Great job froze. Best deal going in USA made Ti! Let us know how she compares with other past rides.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

View attachment 281181
View attachment 281182


I posted a bunch of pics of my recently completed Cooper CX S&S on the Components, Wrenching forum. Here are two for your perusal.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Thanks guys. 

I do plan on enjoying it for the rest of my life! You know me, I don't buy and sell my bikes to get the newest greatest thing.

I'll let you know how the maiden voyage goes, if it's similar to the Serrota and the Motobecane I test rode it should be great. And now I'm glad I didn't get the Motobecane (after wanting that due to price which appealed to me because I'm a tightwad) because the Lynskey is a American made frame and the Lynskey owner is a very highly esteemed TI frame builder having started the Litespeed company, so I know the frame will be really nice even though it is their poor man's version!

The only thing odd about it is after looking at the pics the frame looks larger then I thought it would look and more compact then I thought it was from the Lynskey pics. The head tube looks kind of long but the saddle is even with the bars which is what I wanted due to my lower back problem. Matthew took my inseam measurement of 34 and said I needed a larger frame so I'm trusting Matthew this bike will fit.

I can't say enough about the kindness, honesty, and logical thinking of Matthew at Adrenalin Bikes, he was very well informed and thinks like I do when it comes to this sort of stuff. He told me certain upgrades I was thinking about wasn't worth the money while others were, so he saved me money when he could have just as easily said sure do all those upgrades and charge me more.


----------



## wtchoe (Nov 12, 2011)

Here's my baby!
Love it love it love it.....
Used to have the Cervelo S2 and now also have the Ridley Damocles, but neither could come close to the Lynskey's unique combination of stiffness and comfort.

View attachment 281394


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

wtchoe said:


> Here's my baby!
> Love it love it love it.....
> Used to have the Cervelo S2 and now also have the Ridley Damocles, but neither could come close to the Lynskey's unique combination of stiffness and comfort.
> 
> View attachment 281394


Nice bike. I got middle of the road components and a level down from yours frame wise, but I hope it weighs less then 18 pounds.


----------



## wtchoe (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks! I need to lose about 15 pounds, so I don't think the <2 pound difference would make any difference.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

froze said:


> I can't say enough about the kindness, honesty, and logical thinking of Matthew at Adrenalin Bikes, he was very well informed and thinks like I do when it comes to this sort of stuff. He told me certain upgrades I was thinking about wasn't worth the money while others were, so he saved me money when he could have just as easily said sure do all those upgrades and charge me more.



Im curious: He recommended the Cane creek headset upgrade?


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Newnan3 said:


> Im curious: He recommended the Cane creek headset upgrade?


Actually I recommended upgrading from the stock and cheapest FSA Orbit to the Cane Creek 40 or maybe upgrade further to a Chris King, then after talking to me more about my intended use he said the 110 would be the best, and he thought it was a better headset then the CK with better seals, better bearings, and something too about the interfacing of the fork and frame was stronger (not sure if I have the wording correct).

I originally wanted Campy Athena but he felt for future repairs etc and after considering I could ride this bike out of major cities that if a failure occurred I would be better served using Shimano 105 due to all bike shops carry Shimano but a lot don't carry Campy. He did agree with me when I mentioned swapping the rear derailleur from 105 to Ultegra because he said it was built better and would last longer and shift quicker, but not to upgrade the front and just leave it 105. 

I had done some research into the forks and found that the Enve 2.0 was supposedly the strongest fork on the market for road bikes, when I talked to Matthew about using a different fork other then the Lynskey factory fork, he brought up the Enve 2.0 and and had the same reasons why that my research concluded.

I also suggested in replacing the bottom bracket, but he said the 105 will last a long time and that it was a good bottom bracket. 

The rest of the changes I made were what I wanted cosmetic wise. I wanted the all silver components, wheels, pump, and bottle brackets, and I requested white cable coverings, white bar tape, and the white saddle.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Ride-Fly said:


> View attachment 281181
> View attachment 281182
> 
> 
> I posted a bunch of pics of my recently completed Cooper CX S&S on the Components, Wrenching forum. Here are two for your perusal.


Do you have a picture of the bike broken down and packed? Im assuming you do some sort of travel with it....

Also, whats the story on your signature line? Stay away from custom Deans?


----------



## agravic (Dec 12, 2011)

You can get a cane creek 31.6 to 27.2 alloy sleeve adapter. some on ebay.




Apexrider said:


> I like the Ti spacer and seat post, have you seen the new seat post that Lynskey recently introduced? Unfortunately it isn't available with set back in 31.6mm.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

My new Lynskey made it today, I got it all together, but can't ride it till tomorrow due to something that came up, so I have to make adjustment tomorrow, but it looks great, even my wife thought it was "handsome" were her words. I have to buy some Pledge for it tomorrow.

Question for someone, has anyone ever used ProGold Extreme lube? There was a bottle of it in the box and I'm wondering what the experiences have been with it and whether the chain turns black after use, and how you been using it if different from the instructions. Thanks


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Newnan3 said:


> Do you have a picture of the bike broken down and packed? Im assuming you do some sort of travel with it....
> 
> Also, whats the story on your signature line? Stay away from custom Deans?


I don't have a pic of it broken down. I have some pics of my Dean in the box. 

I would never send Dean any business. They do decent work, but there are so any other builders without the shitty service.


----------



## Lacie123401 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi guys, Lynskey Custom w/ Chorus 11 build. Sorry for the bad phone camera pic, i'll post better ones later 
View attachment 281700


----------



## CrisGC (Jul 7, 2010)

My '12 Lynskey R230

Shimano 7800 Group with FC-R700 crankset
Easton EC90 SLX fork
Easton EC90 Aero handlebar
Easton EC90 Seatpost
Shimano 7900 C35 wheelset with Continental GP4000s


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

froze said:


> I have to buy some Pledge for it tomorrow.


Use WD-40. Trust me. As a long-time Ti frame owner (a Seven since 1999 and a Kish since 2011) I've tried Pledge and Armor all (suggested by those makers) and WD-40 blows 'em both away. Just lightly spray a rag and wipe. Wipe down with a dry rag.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Mike T. said:


> Use WD-40. Trust me. As a long-time Ti frame owner (a Seven since 1999 and a Kish since 2011) I've tried Pledge and Armor all (suggested by those makers) and WD-40 blows 'em both away. Just lightly spray a rag and wipe. Wipe down with a dry rag.


Not to disagree with Mike as he knows his stuff but I wouldn't use WD-40. I wipe my Lynskey down with some windex on a rag and then use pledge. Comes out great. I suppose everyone finds what works for them though.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

willieboy said:


> Not to disagree with Mike as he knows his stuff but I wouldn't use WD-40.


I've no idea why but your remark just made me laugh.  Thanks for that. It was very funny.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Mike T. said:


> I've no idea why but your remark just made me laugh.  Thanks for that. It was very funny.


If I can make you smile my work is done Mike  You are "the man" and always very helpful. I'm grateful for guys like you!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

willieboy said:


> If I can make you smile my work is done Mike  You are "the man" and always very helpful. I'm grateful for guys like you!


Hey as long as we help each other & make each other smile then the world's ok. Thanks for the very kind words. Much appreciated Willie.


----------



## lesterbelen (May 16, 2013)

Got my R255 and have just ridden it for the first time today and what a difference from my previous aluminum road bike (a Giant Defy 3). I know I'm gonna have a blast riding this baby . I got it direct from Lynskey with the 105 groupset but swapped out the Shimano R500 wheelset with my own Mavic Equipe. 

It's a size Small and fits my 5'5", 125 lb. frame nicely!

View attachment 283152
View attachment 283153


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

lesterbelen said:


> Got my R255 and have just ridden it for the first time today and what a difference from my previous aluminum road bike (a Giant Defy 3). I know I'm gonna have a blast riding this baby . I got it direct from Lynskey with the 105 groupset but swapped out the Shimano R500 wheelset with my own Mavic Equipe.
> 
> It's a size Small and fits my 5'5", 125 lb. frame nicely!
> 
> ...


Congrats on getting a really nice bike, they do ride fantastically.


----------



## lesterbelen (May 16, 2013)

froze said:


> Congrats on getting a really nice bike, they do ride fantastically.


Thanks!! :thumbsup:


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

lesterbelen said:


> Got my R255 and have just ridden it for the first time today and what a difference from my previous aluminum road bike (a Giant Defy 3). I know I'm gonna have a blast riding this baby . I got it direct from Lynskey with the 105 groupset but swapped out the Shimano R500 wheelset with my own Mavic Equipe.
> 
> It's a size Small and fits my 5'5", 125 lb. frame nicely!
> 
> ...


Beautiful bike and you're going to love it. I can't believe how great the Lynskey's perform in all areas. Congrats!


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

lesterbelen said:


> Got my R255 and have just ridden it for the first time today and what a difference from my previous aluminum road bike (a Giant Defy 3). I know I'm gonna have a blast riding this baby . I got it direct from Lynskey with the 105 groupset but swapped out the Shimano R500 wheelset with my own Mavic Equipe.
> 
> It's a size Small and fits my 5'5", 125 lb. frame nicely!


Is that a Lynskey fork? 

(And line up your tire labels and valves )


----------



## lesterbelen (May 16, 2013)

Thanks guys! 

@vagabondcyclist, it's an Origin 8 fork. Next set of pictures I'll have the tire valves and labels all lined up!


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

lesterbelen said:


> @vagabondcyclist, it's an Origin 8 fork. Next set of pictures I'll have the tire valves and labels all lined up!


Good, because we have standards around here.  
Nice bike. I like how you matched the tires and pedals--low key.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I don't know what brand Lynskey uses for their forks, so to avoid getting a Chinese generic fork I switched theirs for the Enve 2.0.


----------



## cyclostf (Nov 2, 2006)

Nice bikes!

I am looking for a 2012 R340 or Helix. Anybody know if they have enough clearance for 25mm tires? Are there any differences between 2012 and 2013 frames?

Thanks!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

cyclostf said:


> Nice bikes!
> 
> I am looking for a 2012 R340 or Helix. Anybody know if they have enough clearance for 25mm tires? Are there any differences between 2012 and 2013 frames?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes they both have clearance for 25 tires but no larger.

As far as differences go, I could not see any but there may have been and if there was it was probably so slight you wouldn't care nor notice.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Since I bought the Lynskey Peloton I've put on 725 miles on the odo. The ride quality is just fantastic, the bike begs to be ridden far. I did 77 miles on it last Friday and the only problem I had was the bottom of my feet in front of the ball of the foot on the underside of my foot started to ache so I have to find a solution to that, it's either the shoe, or the seat not far enough forward. Otherwise the bike rides like a dream. And no flats yet, but that has nothing to do with the bike. I've been off the bike for 2 days due to high heat and humidity which is suppose to last through tomorrow. 

I keep bragging about this bike, sorry, but I've ridden a lot of bikes in my years and this one is the best...next to the other two titanium bikes I rode before I made my decision to get mine! One of the TI bike I rode was a friends Motobecane, that is the best deal on the market if someone wants to get into a low costing TI bike, you may have to eventually do some upgrades but for the price it can't be beat, but Bikes Direct is having difficulty getting them in stock this year. The Motobecane frame weld job was really nice, no shabby welding, and the finish was really nice too, the frame was aligned properly with no pulling to any side when I rode it with no hands. But I wanted some options done to the bike before delivery that Bikes Direct could not do.


----------



## Vitamin G (Aug 3, 2007)

I have a 2011 Lynskey Cooper, and I've twice had a speed wobble or shimmy experience descending on the bike. Once I think I grabbed too much front brake, but the second time was nothing that I did, it was on a rough chipseal road and the bike started shaking around 30 mph.

The bike has the stock EC70 fork and FSA headset. I'm guessing number one would be to replace those with better equipment?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Vitamin G said:


> I have a 2011 Lynskey Cooper, and I've twice had a speed wobble or shimmy experience descending on the bike. Once I think I grabbed too much front brake, but the second time was nothing that I did, it was on a rough chipseal road and the bike started shaking around 30 mph.
> The bike has the stock EC70 fork and FSA headset. I'm guessing number one would be to replace those with better equipment?


Before you assume anything and start randomly chucking money around you should google "bike death wobble" or "speed wobble", and read articles written by Lennard Zinn on the subject. Read enough about the subject and you'll realize that it's almost impossible to determine what the problem is on any *one* bike.


----------



## Vitamin G (Aug 3, 2007)

Mike T. said:


> Before you assume anything and start randomly chucking money around you should google "bike death wobble" or "speed wobble", and read articles written by Lennard Zinn on the subject. Read enough about the subject and you'll realize that it's almost impossible to determine what the problem is on any *one* bike.


I've read the articles. According to Zinn, the best way to avoid the speed wobble is with a sufficiently stiff frame. Is the Lynskey such a frame? It's straight gauge ti, shaped. I'm 140 lbs.

As for the EC70 fork, I have never liked it, it seems too flexy. I wanted to replace it regardless of how the bike rides, and that seems like a good time to replace the headset too. 

But, I wanted to see if others had experienced shimmy on a Lynskey, or if I seem to be an odd case.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Vitamin G said:


> I've read the articles. According to Zinn, the best way to avoid the speed wobble is with a sufficiently stiff frame. Is the Lynskey such a frame? It's straight gauge ti, shaped. I'm 140 lbs.


Having experienced the dreaded death wobble many times, many years ago I agree with him. Mine was with the ultra-flexy Vitus 979 frame. There weren't many flexier frames than this one. They didn't do Sean Kelly any harm though, as he was the best roadman-sprinter in the world while using those frames. A Masi steel frame cured my problems (same parts; different frame). My current straight gauge Ti frame (a Kish) doesn't have those problems either.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I've ridden my bike on rough chipseal with divots at 35 coming down a hill and never had a problem. But is your problem frame or fork or wheel related? You and we don't know. I don't have the Lynskey fork I have the Enve 2.0 and the Easton is considered a noodle fork so that could be part of your problem? Read this: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bikes-frames-forks/fork-easton-vs-enve-296237.html

I also have a stronger headset, the Cane Creek 110 which Matthew at Adrenalin bikes said reinforced the headtube/fork interface better than any other headset...so he said. But I think the fork may be the issue. Hopefully someone else will weigh in on this.


----------



## Apexrider (Oct 10, 2011)

I ride a Helix and it's rock solid in descents. From the picture I can see that you are running tubes with rather long valves, you might consider using tubes with shorter (36mm) ones. Don't know if it has any effect, but it's not a huge investment.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Speaking of valve stem length's (which is an interesting idea I'm glad you brought up because I remembered something), where is your speed magnet in relationship to the stem? If not already there, try moving it to the exact opposite side of the wheel from the stem.

If getting a shorter valve tube and relocating the mag doesn't do anything then try shifting your tire by 25 degrees and see if it lessens or worsens, if it lessons then move it another 25 degrees, if it worsens then move it 25 degrees the opposite way from where you first started. 

Personally I don't think the stem length or the tire positioning will help at all because of the circumstances you mentioned when it occurs, but it is cheap place to start and if by some slim chance it works than great, but I think it's the fork...but it's just a thought with no way to prove it over the internet, this could only be proven or disproven by changing the fork.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

My R230 with ENVE 2.0 road fork is solid at speeds up to 45 mph (that's as fast as I've been). Also have the Cane Creek headset that Froze mentioned. Hard to say what's causing the wobble. I'm to new at this to give any advice. Good luck with the solution and I hope you find it soon.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have the fsa headset and the enve 2.0 fork. I've never experienced the wobble on any descent but I don't really have chip seal roads in my state. 

Maybe you could try one of those alpha q forks off of eBay. They seem to get good reviews.


----------



## Hill-Pumper (May 7, 2013)

Newnan3 said:


> Maybe you could try one of those alpha q forks off of eBay. They seem to get good reviews.


I would stay away from the alpha Q forks. They went out of business in 2010. Which means that you are dealing with old stock, or copies. Either way, there is no warranty on them. I know an Enve fork is not cheap, but well worth the price. I am running 2.0 on my Lynskey R330 with a Chris King head set. It's been running trouble free so far up to speeds in the high 40's on chip seal.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

The enve stuff is [email protected] sexy but pricey. I just got the seatpost and it looks pretty rad. Would love to have gotten the stem too but got the cheaper 3t arx team black to go with my 3t bars. 

Be careful with the enve stuff. Once you go down that road it's gonna be tough to go back


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I got the Enve 2.0 for different reasons, wobble never even entered into the equation. I got the 2.0 because it was designed for a 350 pound rider, I'm not close to 300 pounds, I weigh 164, but I felt that with an overrated fork it should hold up to potholes and rough streets without a problem. The Enve 1.0 is rated for a 220 pound rider. And I only paid a 55 gram weight penalty to get the stronger fork.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

An updated picture of my Sportive.


----------



## MorganRaider (May 22, 2010)

Sweet bike.


----------



## mik (Jan 15, 2008)

My XL HELIX....Have had it 2 seasons now and really enjoy it







Worth every penny in my opinion...Got the brushed finished with etched decals and name on top tube...


----------



## flyregionaljets (Mar 23, 2012)

2400 miles on the Cooper since the summer. Did 5 Century rides. Amazing bike. No handling issues at all at 43 mph (extremely stable). The Cooper does it all. Sprinting, long distance, etc. You can't beat the value of this bike. 
The ENVE components take it to the next level. The next bike I get will be a Helix because I am SOLD on titanium and it's benefits.


----------



## Apexrider (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice! Like the white saddle and bar tape. The 2014 Helix looks great too with the tapered head tube and oversized bracket.


----------



## Vitamin G (Aug 3, 2007)

flyregionaljets said:


> 2400 miles on the Cooper since the summer. Did 5 Century rides. Amazing bike. No handling issues at all at 43 mph (extremely stable). The Cooper does it all. Sprinting, long distance, etc. You can't beat the value of this bike.
> The ENVE components take it to the next level. The next bike I get will be a Helix because I am SOLD on titanium and it's benefits.


What size is yours? Mine is a M/L, and I don't know if it is the Easton fork, the high BB, or a bad position on the bike, but it is buzzy/shakey once I get to the upper 20's. Have a lot of rough chip seal in the area which does not help the situation.


----------



## flyregionaljets (Mar 23, 2012)

Vitamin G said:


> What size is yours? Mine is a M/L, and I don't know if it is the Easton fork, the high BB, or a bad position on the bike, but it is buzzy/shakey once I get to the upper 20's. Have a lot of rough chip seal in the area which does not help the situation.


Similar road conditions here. Mine is a Large (L). I would change out the fork and headset. I have a Cane Creek 110 headset and ENVE 2.0 fork. The ENVE components are pricy but the ride and handling difference is a highly noticeable from my previous components. The last component I changed out was the seat post and my fatigue factor on long rides was greatly reduced. Can't even imagine how awesome the ENVE wheels must be...


----------



## sae185628 (Sep 17, 2012)

Here is my R255 with recently installed Zipp 60's and Specialized Chicane Team Black Seat.


----------



## BCRexer (Dec 1, 2011)

R255 with Ultegra Di2. I have had the R230 and the Cooper. In my opinion, this model has the smoothest ride, mainly because of the longer wheelbase and longer chain stays. Zipp 101 wheelset with 23 mm. wide rims and 25 mm. tires also improve the ride quality. Fizik Snake saddle provides comfort. The R255 is a great all-around bike.


----------



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

Any pics of Lynskey paint?


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

No paint, but recently back from Lynskey after a run in with a hunting dog messed up the hanger.


----------



## jalm3yda (Aug 28, 2012)

After a bunch of carbon bikes, that after a couple of years riding them, they would feel outdated, this time I wanted to put together something that would be "bomb proof" and would withstand the test of time...

It's by far the best bike I've had, the riding quality is of the charts, it's gona be a mean GranFondo machine...


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

jalm3yda said:


> After a bunch of carbon bikes, that after a couple of years riding them, they would feel outdated, this time I wanted to put together something that would be "bomb proof" and would withstand the test of time...
> 
> It's by far the best bike I've had, the riding quality is of the charts, it's gona be a mean GranFondo machine...
> 
> View attachment 290756


Very nice, congrats. Your ride impressions were exactly what mine are with my Lynskey. I bought mine without ever riding it first, so I was taking a bit of a risk but as it turned out it worked out better then I could have possibly imagined...even my best perception was exceeded!!!


----------



## miataeric (Jun 4, 2013)

jalm3yda said:


> After a bunch of carbon bikes, that after a couple of years riding them, they would feel outdated, this time I wanted to put together something that would be "bomb proof" and would withstand the test of time...
> 
> It's by far the best bike I've had, the riding quality is of the charts, it's gona be a mean GranFondo machine...
> 
> View attachment 290756


What bar do you have on that, if I could ask? I'm rather liking the shape of it and I'm still trying to hammer out how exactly I want to build my Lynskey that I should have in (hopefully) the next week.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

miataeric said:


> What bar do you have on that, if I could ask? I'm rather liking the shape of it and I'm still trying to hammer out how exactly I want to build my Lynskey that I should have in (hopefully) the next week.


Where are you going to get your Lynskey? If you get it through Adrenalin Bikes (speak to Matthew if you can) they can make the bike anyway you want or select from of their many component packages, and you can swap parts within a package if you want something different then what the package has. Lynskey is unable to do any swapping, they give you what they got. Adrenaline Bikes


----------



## miataeric (Jun 4, 2013)

froze said:


> Where are you going to get your Lynskey? If you get it through Adrenalin Bikes (speak to Matthew if you can) they can make the bike anyway you want or select from of their many component packages, and you can swap parts within a package if you want something different then what the package has. Lynskey is unable to do any swapping, they give you what they got. Adrenaline Bikes


I'm getting the frame only (R230 Di2) directly from Lynskey. I'm planning to build the bike with as many American made parts as possible, but there are a few components that are difficult to find made domestically, so I will find the best I can (afford). I've already figured out most of the parts I want to use on the build, but bars, stems, forks, rims, and (obviously) groupsets aren't easily found manufactured here in the US.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

I bought mine directly from Lynskey as well. Don Erwin at Lynskey is an amazing guy and the bike is my forever bike. You will love it!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

miataeric said:


> I'm getting the frame only (R230 Di2) directly from Lynskey. I'm planning to build the bike with as many American made parts as possible, but there are a few components that are difficult to find made domestically, so I will find the best I can (afford). I've already figured out most of the parts I want to use on the build, but bars, stems, forks, rims, and (obviously) groupsets aren't easily found manufactured here in the US.


I got the Enve 2.0 fork which is made in America; and SpeedPlay pedals also made in America; the rest I'm sure being Shimano 105 and Ultegra were made in China or Taiwan; then I ordered a pump and two bottle cages from Lezyne but those too are made in Taiwan. All of Enve stuff is made in America as are all the SpeedPlay stuff.


----------



## jalm3yda (Aug 28, 2012)

miataeric said:


> What bar do you have on that, if I could ask? I'm rather liking the shape of it and I'm still trying to hammer out how exactly I want to build my Lynskey that I should have in (hopefully) the next week.


I've fitted the THOMSON carbon road handlebar... Awesome shape on te drops and on the hoods... And it has that Thomson quality finish... Can't go wrong with it...

Let us look at that bike when it's finished...

If anybody is interested I can put a complete build list, and what's coming up in the future...

RIDE SAFE


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

jalm3yda said:


> Let us look at that bike when it's finished...
> 
> If anybody is interested I can put a complete build list, and what's coming up in the future...
> 
> RIDE SAFE


That would be great.


----------



## miataeric (Jun 4, 2013)

vagabondcyclist said:


> That would be great.


+ 10

I'd love to see your build list


----------



## jalm3yda (Aug 28, 2012)

miataeric said:


> What bar do you have on that, if I could ask? I'm rather liking the shape of it and I'm still trying to hammer out how exactly I want to build my Lynskey that I should have in (hopefully) the next week.











Here's an image off the cockpit setup, THOMSON all the way, great lateral stiffness from the stem and still vertical compliant, easy on the shoulders and neck muscles after a couple of hours on the saddle, the racked fork would play a part on that too...

So before the list a couple of words on a major purchase decision, FRAME SIZE, so I'm 1,73cm height with a 82cm inseam, so long legs and short torso, so after a lot of years riding 55cm frames with 90mm stems and no offset seatposts. I made the conscious decision to go a size smaller in the frame (52cm), with 100mm stem and layback seatpost, what was I hoping to get with this change. A more confortable ride, due to a more upright position, counterbalancing with a lighter and snappier feeling frame due to smaller tubing lengths...

So far!? Spot on, the frame feels spring loaded underneath me when I get of the saddle and in the drops, maintaining the ride quality of Ti, I used to read about the ride qualities of this material and thought it couldn't be possible, comfortable yet, light and stiff!? Turns its that and more...

On to the good stuff, the bike build list:

.FRAME. Lynskey R230 (52cm)
.FORK. Controltech
.HEADSET. Chris King 1-1/8 no thread
.STEM. THOMSON X2 (100mm)
.HANDLEBAR. Thomson Carbon Road (44cm)
.SEATCLAMP. Thomson Elite (34.9mm)
.SEATPOST. Thomson Elite (31.6mm/400mm) 
.SADDLE. Specialized Chicane (142mm)
.GROUPO. Shimano Ultegra 6800 Compact 11speed (complete)
.PEDALS. Shimano Ultegra 6800 Carbon (not on the photo)
.WHEELS. Shimano Ultegra 6800 Tubeless
.TIRES. Schwalbe Ultremo ZX 23c

8.05Kg, witch was pretty much my mark for a no compromise gran fondo bike, with tubeless tires, in the near future I intent to swap the fork for a lighter RITCHEY WCS, and the seatpost for LYNSKEY/ENVE one, witch should make her Sub8kg.

So far I'm having a blast, after a year out of the saddle, since stopped racing, and now coming back with completely different ambitions (just keep in shape while having fun), this bike still let's me get back on the saddle everyday without sore back or bum, and let me keep up with the occasional bunch ride with friends, and makes me stand out from the carbon crowd... Only perks in my opinion... Bike for life...

RIDE SAFE


----------



## miataeric (Jun 4, 2013)

Just arrived about an hour ago..... Let the fun begin!


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

You're going to love it!


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

jalm3yda said:


> View attachment 290853
> 
> 
> So far I'm having a blast, after a year out of the saddle, since stopped racing, and now coming back with completely different ambitions (just keep in shape while having fun), this bike still let's me get back on the saddle everyday without sore back or bum, and let me keep up with the occasional bunch ride with friends,
> ...


And that's what it's about, isn't it?


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I just had my Lynskey R255 assembled at the LBS today. I have the bright brushed finish. It is even nicer than in this picture!! I had a Selle SMP saddle put on, Blackburn carbon cages, Cane Creek headset, Enve CF fork, Lizard skin bar tape, Continental Four Seasons tires, Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels, Garmin Edge 510 GPS computer, and the Shimano Ultegra 6800 group set. It comes in right at 18 lbs. I'm not a weight weenie, and I don't ride in races, so I'm good where the weight is. I can't wait to get out there and take it for a test ride!!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I think your saddle needs a little blue pill.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I've got another one. I'm going to try this one out. If it doesn't work, I'll return it.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Those saddles always remind me of Gonzo -


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Now that's funny!


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Has anyone ever tried the saddle? I'm at least willing to give it a try. If it doesn't work, no big deal. I have another one I can use.

Not that I have to explain why I chose that saddle, but I will. I recently had emergency inguinal hernia surgery where part of my bowel was caught in the hernia opening, strangulating the bowel. The hernia was located at the lowest point it could possibly be at, right near the groin. I ended up with a hematoma (blood clot) the day I got out of surgery, and went back in for emergency surgery. That was nearly five weeks ago. I was given clearance last week to start riding. I have a flat bar hybrid bike with a normal saddle. It hurt my left testicle, so my surgeon mentioned the saddle I have to relieve the pressure on the penis and testicle. I have one more hernia that needs to be repaired next month. Once I'm all healed, I plan on going back to a normal saddle. But, I needed something to get me by for now. Make sense? 

Maybe that's T.M.I. for some, but maybe I can avoid the rude comments for now.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Wasn't trying to be rude. Thought Mike's post was funny. Surely not directed at you or your seat choice. Whatever seat works for ones body is the one to ride without a doubt. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

adjtogo said:


> I just had my Lynskey R255 assembled at the LBS today. I have the bright brushed finish. It is even nicer than in this picture!! I had a Selle SMP saddle put on, Blackburn carbon cages, Cane Creek headset, Enve CF fork, Lizard skin bar tape, Continental Four Seasons tires, Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels, Garmin Edge 510 GPS computer, and the Shimano Ultegra 6800 group set. It comes in right at 18 lbs. I'm not a weight weenie, and I don't ride in races, so I'm good where the weight is. I can't wait to get out there and take it for a test ride!!
> 
> View attachment 291405


Great build kit you selected, congrats on getting fine bike, it rides like a dream.

I forgot to mention that I had the original FSA Orbit (low end model) headset that came with my Lynskey swapped at Adrenalin for a Cane Creek as it sounds like you got as well. That headset is suppose to support the steerer tube better than any other headset on the market which is why I got it, plus it was cheaper to do at build time with the swap money used.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I can't wait to take it for a ride!! It's cold and rained out last night, so too wet to ride today. Now, if I can only get this dang Garmin Edge 510 with the HRM set!! It's much more complicated than the Garmin Edge 500 I had!! I'm almost thinking I should have kept the old one. This one may have way more features than I need!!


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Here's a better picture of the Lynskey R255 I purchased directly from Lynskey. I went on a short 20 miler yesterday to get a feel for the bike. It was much better than I could ever have imagined!! I have the new Ultegra 6800 group set. Let me first start by saying that my old CF bike had the Ultegra 6700 group set. The 6800 blows the 6700 out of the water!! Changing gears is much smoother!! It doesn't take much push on the levers to change the front or rear gears. Very smooth and very quick.

The Enve 2.0 CF front fork helps dampen the vibration, but I think I'm going to get the Thompson CF handlebars and stem to reduce even more road vibration in the front. The FSA aluminum handlebars that came with the bike seem to send more vibration through to my hands than my old CF bike. Part of the vibration could have been from having too much air in new tires I'm new to as well. I just put on the Conti 4 Seasons tires, 700 x 25, and inflated them to 110 psi in the front and back. I'm going to take it down to 100 psi when I head out today.

The rest of the bike is super smooth and handles extremely well. I was in a head wind the first 10 miles, so I didn't go as fast as I had liked to go. I stopped at a gas station at the half way point and adjusted my seat a bit. 

On the way back, I pedaled with a tail wind and got to use some of the larger gears. Shifting was still just as smooth and very easy.

For the seat, it may look funny, but I just had emergency hernia surgery five weeks ago. My testicles are still a bit sensitive. My doctor recommended a sloped seat. I can tell you, it sure did help not having the nose of the seat push my testicles where they don't belong!! It is also more cushioned and wider than a typical road bike saddle, but my sit bones didn't get sore with this seat, as opposed to a Fiz' ik saddle I had on my old CF bike.

I have Shimano SPD double sided MTB pedals and and Sidi Mega Width Dominator Fit MTB shoes I'm using. On my old CF bike, I had single sided Shimano Ultegra road bike pedals and Sidi Mega Width road bike shoes. I didn't like the single sided pedals a whole lot, plus it was pretty hard to walk in road bike shoes. There are times when I go for a long ride, then get off the bike and walk a bit. I like the ease of double sided pedals and MTB shoes. No big deal for me. I don't race and am not a weight weenie.

In all, I'm very impressed!!! Now, if I can just resist the new deal on the R230 they have in the "Hot Deals" section on Lynskey's website!!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

adjtogo said:


> View attachment 291507
> 
> 
> Here's a better picture of the Lynskey R255 I purchased directly from Lynskey.
> ...


Sweet. I have the same fork and I don't have issues with vibration with my FSA aluminum bars and stem, so try the psi thing first before you rush out and get new CF bars and stems, and then if you still need that try just the bar first instead of dropping cash on both when it may not be needed. The 2.0 fork is rated for a 350 pound rider and is beefed up more than the 1.0 that is rated for 220 pounds, but I got that fork for the reason of wanting an over engineered fork for my 164 pound frame because I don't trust CF stuff as much; but when two friends (one owns a Serrota Ti bike with Serrota CF fork, and the other is a Motobecane with some no name Aerocarbon fork) both felt the Enve 2.0 was more responsive in turns than theirs, but it will be stiffer because of the beefing up of that fork. I don't have a problem with the stiffness, but you might.

Here is a website that can help you figure out the correct (within 5 psi + or -) psi; see: Bicycle tire pressure calculator Go to the second calculator, the middle one, enter your fully dressed for cycling weight plus your fully ready to ride bikes weight, then select F/R dropdown at 45%/55%, next select your front and rear tire width and the PSI is automatcially calculated. This calculator is optimized for longest wear and best handling on surface streets, some may prefer a stiffer ride may want to add 5 while others may want more comfort and may want 5 less; but if the tire package recommends a different psi then use that, my Vittorias had a psi chart but it was the same psi recommended by the site! 

I happen to like Fizik saddles but everyone's butts are different. My bike came with a Charge Spoon saddle which did have good reviews but I hated it so I took it off and put a Fizik on.

I too went with MTB pedals by Speedplay stainless Frog and I use mtb shoes because there are times I may ride a ways and find myself someplace where I may want to walk around.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I went for my second ride yesterday on the R255. I took the pressure down to 100 psi in the front and rear tires. Much better!!! 110 psi must have been too much. Unfortunately, I got caught in the rain and had to go at a steady speed, so I didn't get to roll as fast as I'd have liked.

Overall, I'm very impressed!!!

Looks like I won't be able to ride today or tomorrow. Pensacola is expecting an ice storm and temps down into the 30's.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Ordered my R230 today. Took advantage of the 30% off sale plus an offer for free industrial mill finish upgrade. Grabbed a size L. I'm 6'2" with a 32" inseam so I'm thinking that should work for me according to their chart. I ride L/XL mtn bikes and my Allez is a 58cm. Anyways, because I am utterly poor now after dropping $1800 that I really didn't have to spend on a bike frame, most of the parts will be donated by my 2012 Allez Apex. I'm hoping that the only thing I need to buy off the bat is a headset and bottom bracket. I'm assuming/hoping everything else will transfer over. I will start replacing and upgrading parts as needed, probably starting with the fork and going from there. The Enve 2.0 looks sweet. I'm also looking at the Whiskey #7 from Whiskey Parts Co. I have one of their mtn bike forks and it's pretty darn nice.

I'm super excited and can't wait for the weather to break so I can get some riding in. Frame should be here by end of the month so says Mike from Lynskey...I ordered direct from them since shipping is free as opposed to Adrenaline.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

For $2375, you could have bought a complete R230 with 105/FSA.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

$1800 was a HUGE stretch for me to begin with...$2375 was out of reach even though only $500 more. I don't ride Shimano anyways. Maybe I'll see what Shimano take offs sell for and I can change the order but I doubt I could get the difference by selling the groupo.

Anyways...where are you seeing a complete R230 with 105 for $2300? Lynskey doesn't offer it and Adrenaline is $1775 for the frame plus an additional $1399 for the 105/FSA group for a total of $3174.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

They have a Cooper with Rival for $2448.

https://www.lynskeyperformance.com/store/hot-deals-cooper-rival.html


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

Nubster said:


> Anyways...where are you seeing a complete R230 with 105 for $2300? Lynskey doesn't offer it and Adrenaline is $1775 for the frame plus an additional $1399 for the 105/FSA group for a total of $3174.


https://www.lynskeyperformance.com/store/hot-deals-r230-105.html


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice. Thanks. I'll have to think about it and see if I can change my order...


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Right on the Lynskey website under "Hot Deals". Just about $500 more than you have in the bike now, with a brand spanking new groupset, wheels and all. You just can't beat that!! I'm not a SRAM guy, so Shimano is the only way to go for me. I have an R255 with the new Ultegra 6800 and love it!!


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah...that is a great deal. I'm not a Shimano guy...lol...but I'd think I could sell the 105 group for a few hundred at least and that would leave me with new wheels and cockpit. Or I could throw the 105 on my Allez that I'd be taking the Apex stuff off of and sell it as a complete bike. Who knows. I talked to Lynskey and no problem changing the order...just need to decide if I want to and make sure I can sell the stuff to make it worth my time and money. Checking ebay now to see what stuff is selling for....thanks for the link...not sure why I didn't look under Hot Deals to begin with.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

No problem at all!! I just came back from a ride and have been seriously thinking about buying another! I really love riding the R255!! I think once you've ridden a Ti bike, there's absolutely no way to go back to a CF bike!! It's the best and smoothest ride I've ever had, and I've owned a Roubaix Expert, Giant TCR C2, Giant Defy Advanced 1, Bianchi Infinito and a Bianchi Sempre over the years. I can say, nothing compares to the R255!!


----------



## dougmint (Mar 18, 2007)

Here is my build list. I'll post pics when the build is done.

Cooper CX large - bright brushed, with black decals - ordered from Lynskey direct
Lynskey straight Ti seatpost
Lynskey Endurance Road Carbon Disc Fork
Ultegra 6800 groupset, 50-34 crank, 11-28 cassette
Bontrager Serano RL saddle
King headset
BB5 disc brakes
Ritchey WCS streem carbon handlebar
Lizard Skins DSP 2.5 bar tape
Blackburn Ti Swerve cages
White Industries CX11 hub
American Classic RD2218 road tubeless rim
DT Swiss Comp spokes
Stan's Raven 700x35 rear tire
Schwable Racing ralph 700x35 front tire


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

What a great build! You're going to love the Lynskey. It does everything well.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Here's the latest addition to my R255, a Garmin Edge 500 with a red K-Edge out front mount. I had the Edge 510 originally, but I didn't like it. There were numerous glitches and things I just did not like with the 510. I like the 500 much better!!


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Quite nice looking I might add.


----------



## miataeric (Jun 4, 2013)

Went to the LBS today and brought the fork home so I can sit and stare at it with the frame 

Only have a few more things to get before we can build it. I'm hoping by April/May to have everything and be out on the road. SUPER excited!


----------



## dougmint (Mar 18, 2007)

*Lynskey Cooper CX custom build*

Finished building this weekend. Hopefully can do a test ride this weekend.









dougmint said:


> Here is my build list. I'll post pics when the build is done.
> 
> Cooper CX large - bright brushed, with black decals - ordered from Lynskey direct
> Lynskey straight Ti seatpost
> ...


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Great looking bike!! Enjoy the ride! You're braver than me. I won't ride if the weather is below 45 degrees. I live in Florida, and am used to riding in the heat and humidity. Snow and cold are out of the question for me.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

just bought a Lynskey frame in the Industrial mill finish with Enve fork and am considering getting the Lynskey Ti seatpost.

The frame is a industrial mill but I am told the seatpost is the brushed - has anyone seen this up close and can confirm the seatpost matches? I am told by Lynskey it will match


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

stunzeed said:


> just bought a Lynskey frame in the Industrial mill finish with Enve fork and am considering getting the Lynskey Ti seatpost.
> 
> The frame is a industrial mill but I am told the seatpost is the brushed - has anyone seen this up close and can confirm the seatpost matches? I am told by Lynskey it will match


I think the good folks at Lynskey can do the seat post to match without issue. With the materials being the same I'm sure they will get it correct. I have the brushed frame and seat post and they match perfectly. Safe to assume they can do the same with the industrial mill. Enjoy the bike. They are amazing


----------



## flyregionaljets (Mar 23, 2012)

I noticed on the Lynskey website they discontinued the Cooper road bike. 
The Cooper CX is still on the menu though...


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

If you will be installing a Ti seat post into your Ti bike consider this:

"shortcoming and that most often associated with titanium is galling. When titanium slides against titanium it tends to gall or stick more so than any other metal combination. Similarly, titanium to titanium parts in threaded combination “cold weld” making disassembly impossible without destroying the parts. In order to prevent this, typically dry film lubricants are applied over suitably prepared titanium (i.e. either anodized or conversion coated."

That info comes from here: Why Coat Titanium

This problem isn't any different from aluminum in steel or aluminum in aluminum, metals can react to one another so follow the steps spoken about to prevent that and you'll never have an issue.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

My new lynskey


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Great looking bike!! What frame is it?


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks, it's the roleur.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I can tell by the geometry that is going to be one plush ride, congrats on a fine bike. And like Adjtogo asked, what model is that Lynskey?


----------



## roadmountain (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm guessing no, but does lynskey do custom geometry?

Also, if I have a shop build one of these for me, what type of labor costs am I looking at?


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

roadmountain said:


> I'm guessing no, but does lynskey do custom geometry?
> 
> Also, if I have a shop build one of these for me, what type of labor costs am I looking at?


Lynskey does custom bikes too; see: https://www.lynskeyperformance.com/store/custom.html


----------



## NYCfixie (Feb 12, 2004)

flyregionaljets said:


> I noticed on the Lynskey website they discontinued the Cooper road bike.
> The Cooper CX is still on the menu though...


They are dropping and updating a few frames. They are also updating how they classify frames. They still have the "silver series" but they are being rolled into old/updated categories rather than in their own: Pro, Sport, Endurance, Cross, and Touring/Commuting.

I am not surprised they dropped the Cooper. It was considered the least expensive Pro frame. Now they have the Rouleur to fill that place. Look at the Viale. It was out for less than 2 years but they just updated it from long reach brakes to disc brakes.

I have always had great luck with their frames. I have bought and sold a few - not because I do not like them but because I wanted something different or it was based on fit.

Sportive with Shimano 105 Triple, 36h wheels, and a rear rack - love it, still have it.
R230 - loved it but sold it (just a bit too long - not a great fit)
CooperCX - loved it but sold it (just a bit too long - not a great fit)
Sportive DISC - loved it but sold it (was not really being used - did not have time for gravel riding)

R255 - on the way as soon as Don sends me an invoice to pay!


----------



## flyregionaljets (Mar 23, 2012)

NYCfixie said:


> They are dropping and updating a few frames. They are also updating how they classify frames. They still have the "silver series" but they are being rolled into old/updated categories rather than in their own: Pro, Sport, Endurance, Cross, and Touring/Commuting.
> 
> I am not surprised they dropped the Cooper. It was considered the least expensive Pro frame. Now they have the Rouleur to fill that place. Look at the Viale. It was out for less than 2 years but they just updated it from long reach brakes to disc brakes.
> 
> ...


Rouleur used to be the Breakaway (Silver Series)?

Really like my Cooper road bike. Nice balance between a stiff racing frame and an endurance frame (Seems like it's a gran fondo built)...feel like it was a bargain now that it's been discontinued...


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

flyregionaljets said:


> Rouleur used to be the Breakaway (Silver Series)?
> 
> Really like my Cooper road bike. Nice balance between a stiff racing frame and an endurance frame (Seems like it's a gran fondo built)...feel like it was a bargain now that it's been discontinued...


You have to pay an additional $1500 to get the couplers added to the Rouleur, otherwise they don't come with the couplers.

The Rouleur was part of the Silver series (now in the Pro section) when I purchased my Silver series (now in the Sport section) Peloton last year, they also had the Viale which is now in the Touring Commuting City bike section, and the


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Made a couple upgrades..


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

What else did you do besides change out the tires and stem? What kind of tires and stem?


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Swapped the wheels for Mavic sls


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Anyone have experience with the lynskey to Seatpost? Seems mine does not want to go in very easily- any tips? I am using grease which does not seem to help mich


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

stunzeed said:


> Anyone have experience with the lynskey to Seatpost? Seems mine does not want to go in very easily- any tips? I am using grease which does not seem to help mich


Hard to say what's happening. I have the R230 with the TI seat-post and the install went fine with a little Phil Wood grease. Be sure things are clean inside the seat tube prior to installation.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

My LBS put mine together. They didn't mention that they had any problems.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I have a FSA aluminium post, it goes in and out of the lynskey frame easily.


----------



## KDGast (Dec 12, 2004)

Here is my Steelhead titanium which is made by Lynskey for Maplewood Bicycle in St. Louis.


----------



## miataeric (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't currently have any newer pics to add to the thread, but I will this week. After 6 long months of saving and putting every extra cent into my build, the initial build will happen this coming Wednesday! To say I'm excited would be an understatement! I will get to peep my 6870 parts tomorrow and will really defile them a few days later. I can't wait to finally get my complete bike out on the road, even in temp-fit configuration. Really the only last piece that I'll need is the final seem length/angle and perhaps seatpost setback. I'll post some pics in a few days of the build process and how everything looks completed. I know it will look like a bike, but to me, it's the next step in this awesome journey!


----------



## lesterbelen (May 16, 2013)

Nice! What size is your R255? @sae185628


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Updated pic:

I caught a minor case of the weight weenie virus and I switched out a few parts. Replaced saddle, seatpost, bars, stem, RD, brakes, skewers, cables, cassette and crank. When i switched out the RD shifting was not 100% when shifting down so i finally broke down and replaced the shifters which meant i had to replace the FD too. 

Also, replaced winter tires with Mich Pro4SC and old Garmin with 810. The brakes are ee cycleworks. 

Not sure why i decided to post each picture twice...:blush2:


----------



## miataeric (Jun 4, 2013)

Well wouldn't you know it, between the time my LBS ordered my drive-train and Shimano went to pull it, they ran out of FD's. So the manager is going to try and track one down tomorrow and put some stink on getting it here with a quickness. In the meantime, here's some pics of what we got done today.























She currently weighs in at 15.85 lbs. That's with my old 9 speed cassette on the wheel, no FD, chain, wires, saddle, or bar wrap. I'm guessing she should be around 18 lbs all complete. I'm not worried about the weight though


----------



## lesterbelen (May 16, 2013)

*Yoeleo wheels on my R255*

Posted this pic on another forum and wanted to share it here. 50mm 23mm-wide U-shape carbon clinchers from Yoeleo.


----------



## miataeric (Jun 4, 2013)

FINALLY after months of planning, I got my bike finished today and an initial fit done. I have to say Di2 is pretty amazing stuff. I only rode a few miles to check the fit, so I'm looking forward to logging some real miles so I can see what all the magic of Ti and Di2 is all about. Appologies for the crappy cell pics...


----------



## miataeric (Jun 4, 2013)

A few more sweet cell pics out in some natural light, in full battle dress, after I settled on a bar tape today...











The tape is Specialized S-Wrap Cork and the name tape is from veloink.com with silver lettering to blend in on the Ti. The bit of bar wrap on the chain stay is to address a bit of chain slap I had while hammering small/small today.... Not sure that's gonna stay, but the mechanic offered to put it there while wrapping the bars and I thought I'd give it a shot.


----------



## Marvinrouge (Jul 4, 2014)

*XL r230 March 2014 build*

Hello, first post (better than the last post lol) - more crappy phone pics

Here is the new frame and Enve fork + bits and pieces off the old bike etc. H+Sons Archetype 32 hole wheels for the daily commute. May lash out on some lighter wheels, later.


----------



## miataeric (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks great. Welcome to the forum. I love my 230 so far, hopefully you will too!


----------



## 73Chaz (May 18, 2014)

*My R230*

Here's my R230 - a whole 2 weeks old.

It has a Lynskey Sport carbon / alu fork, Shimano 105, Mavic Open Pros on Ambrosio Zenith hubs and Deda bits n bobs. Tyres are Schwalbe Durano 25c. Saddle is Selle Italia Flow - probably the part I am least convinced with at the moment (too soft). Will give it some more miles before deciding but I prefer the Brooks swift on my other bike. Overall, really really good .

It's an XL frame and with the high front end and flipped up stem I need right now it looks slightly ungainly, but it rides well and that's what counts.

Here we are doing a little off road excursion last weekend:





and now after a bit of a clean up and some WD40:


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

73Chaz said:


> Here's my R230 - a whole 2 weeks old.
> 
> It has a Lynskey Sport carbon / alu fork, Shimano 105, Mavic Open Pros on Ambrosio Zenith hubs and Deda bits n bobs. Tyres are Schwalbe Durano 25c. Saddle is Selle Italia Flow - probably the part I am least convinced with at the moment (too soft). Will give it some more miles before deciding but I prefer the Brooks swift on my other bike. Overall, really really good .
> 
> ...


Nice real nice. I have a Swift too but I didn't put it on my Peloton, it just seemed weird to me! LOL But I would put it on if comfort became an issue, so far the Fizik I put on is working out great.


----------



## matt mcgriff (Aug 8, 2014)

This is my new Lynskey Cooper. 2013 frame, built up by my local bike shop with a mostly 105 group, but with a FSA Gossamer crank and BB. Shimano R500 wheels and a SM Concor saddle. Has a 40mm bar, which is too narrow for me. Bought it abut 2 weeks ago and the shop has actually shut down since then. So it has become a project bike for me, which I don't mind, because I got a great deal on the bike and enjoy the tinkering. New handlebar, wheels and a 105 crankset and BB are on order. Saddle has already been swapped out for a Fizik Arione. Red (turned neon under tension) bar tape has been abandoned. Too bright for me.


----------



## 73Chaz (May 18, 2014)

Looks good. I agree with changing the bar tape though! I'm really pleased with the 105 on my bike; just works really well. 

I've got wide bars on mine to match my shoulders. It's made a big difference from the std bars I had on my old bike as I'm not hitting my elbows with my knees anymore. 

Enjoy!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Mine. I like this bike alot.


----------



## matt mcgriff (Aug 8, 2014)

tihsepa said:


> Mine. I like this bike alot.
> 
> View attachment 299290


digging the Thomson post. Got one one the way, hopefully tomorrow. Silver. Need a setback post and my cooper has a 31.6 seat tube, so the lynskey post has to go (for sale, btw). Here's an updated pic of my continuing changeover of bits. New bars, stem, seat, wheels, bartape(!) One more thing to go, a 105 crank and BB replacing the FSA.


----------



## matt mcgriff (Aug 8, 2014)

Got the seatpost, swapped the crankset out for a 105. Bike is finally done.


----------



## Vitamin G (Aug 3, 2007)

matt mcgriff said:


> Got the seatpost, swapped the crankset out for a 105. Bike is finally done.
> 
> What seatpost is that? Looks like Thomson? What diameter? Looks nice.
> 
> I have a similar setup cooper, looking to swap out the EA70 fork for something less noodley.


----------



## matt mcgriff (Aug 8, 2014)

Vitamin G said:


> What seatpost is that? Looks like Thomson? What diameter? Looks nice.
> 
> I have a similar setup cooper, looking to swap out the EA70 fork for something less noodley.



Thomson. 31.6. I'm actually going to return the silver and have a black one on the way. The silver does contrast with the Ti. Doesn't match. Recommend the black. I'm sure ill be swapping out the fork for a EA90


----------



## DHerz (Apr 27, 2014)

All - I chatted with Don Erwin last week in regards to changes for 2015, and the R255 will have the curved seat stays a la R-230. Looking forward to seeing this on the Lynskey website! I believe this will be my selection to go with my Campy Record components in 2015 for the big 50th bday.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

DHerz said:


> All - I chatted with Don Erwin last week in regards to changes for 2015, and the R255 will have the curved seat stays a la R-230. Looking forward to seeing this on the Lynskey website! I believe this will be my selection to go with my Campy Record components in 2015 for the big 50th bday.


Very nice!! I have an R255 and love it! I can only imagine the curved seatstays will make it even more of a pleasure to ride!!


----------



## Deademeat (Sep 18, 2011)

So...

I bought a 330 a few years ago as "the last bike I would ever need". It has been flawless over the last few years, through thousands of miles without even a creak. I didn't need a new bike. I didn't even want a new bike. I saw the helix deal the other day and I'm now significantly poorer and in possesion of both an R330 and a brand new helix with full SRAM red. 

I guess I should post a few pictures when I get it next week. I think I have a problem though.

Dave


----------



## ch.herbert (Jun 15, 2009)

Some painted titanium..... R420, built it up in 2009 with custom carbon wheels (24mm tubular, tune hubs), tune stem and seat post, campy chorus 10spd. 
Light (6.5kg) and snappy, my favourite bike for 4 seasons now.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Did you have it painted locally?


----------



## ch.herbert (Jun 15, 2009)

No it was painted by Lynskey, it was a houseblend Paintscheme then. Great work. And I love the Hot Rod Look.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

ch.herbert said:


> No it was painted by Lynskey, it was a houseblend Paintscheme then. Great work. And I love the Hot Rod Look.


Shear beauty!


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Just finished next year's ride. My second Lynskey. 15.2 lbs "sale" bike weight, as pictured (including pedals, cages, computer, pump, framesavers, dog fang) it is 16.2 lbs. Mostly Record with very minor tuning.










It's a little drab compared to the other bike though...


----------



## disney (Mar 13, 2008)

*R230*









My second new Titanium frame. The first came with a pre-cracked faulty chain stay! Used parts from a Trek Madone. Own wheel builds. Xl frame weight was 1650 gms. nice for riding in the UK which has some very rough roads in places at the moment. Flowers are optional!


----------



## DHerz (Apr 27, 2014)

What level of finish is on there? Bright brushed?


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I've posted pics of my Peloton elsewhere, but since you're asking...

Peloton
Lynskey Sport carbon fork
Lynskey post clamp
Soma aluminum post
Brooks B17 saddle
Cane Creek 110 headset
Bontrager stem
Deda RHM01 bars (46cm)
Velocity Deep V rims (36h)
Shimano 105 hubs
ThickSlick tires
SRAM Apex group (12/32)
44/34 rings
Delta Inox cages
Timbuktu saddle bag
Knog Skink lights
VP platform pedals


----------



## disney (Mar 13, 2008)

From finish sold in the UK is simply 'brushed' , which is probably bright brushed elsewhere


----------



## Deademeat (Sep 18, 2011)

Deademeat said:


> So...
> 
> I guess I should post a few pictures when I get it next week. I think I have a problem though.
> 
> Dave


I've managed to lose my camera, so I will probably take some real pictures at some point. In the meantime, this is my 2014 Helix/SRAM Red. It is so much better than I am that it isn't even funny, but it is already improving my riding by simply shaming me into riding every day (I put 100 miles down last weekend alone, and am on track for that many this weekend too).









Dave


----------



## ridefast84 (Dec 22, 2012)

Anyone have a weight on a sportive. I have an order in for one and im hoping it will be under 18.


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

I just got a 2014 r255 a month ago. The weight can't be too far off from the Sportive. It came in at just about 19.06 (if I remember correctly). This was the Ultegra build, standard Aksium wheels with 25 vittoria zaffiro pro tires. I upgraded to the Enve 2.0 and Chris King head set. This also included mavic zxellium elite pedals, 2 water bottle cages and cateye strada 420dw bike computer.

View attachment 301531


----------



## Flbikejunkie (Mar 18, 2012)

*R230*

Built up my R230, Ultegra 6800


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

my Cooper CX 'winter bike'



great bike, but heavy now with fenders, Moots rack-bag, and TouringPlus tires on it, LOL. nearly 28 lbs

(so I picked up an Sworks Tarmac last week too)

Also have a Lynskey Pro26 mtn bike. I am not a fan of the double tap Rival shifters. might move my 105 triple drivetrain over to this bike, and put the lightweight Rival on the Tarmac.

Installed a TRP HY/RD rear brake. helps a lot over the stock BB7


----------



## ridefast84 (Dec 22, 2012)

New lynskey sportive built up with ultegra 6800. Wool it out for 25 miles Thursday. This bike ironed out the road perfectly. I took off the Mavic tires to avoid flaying out several times (goat head season here). I put on conti 28c hard shell rear and a 25c front. I would have matched them up at 25c but this is all I had laying around. I'm sure this bike will come alive with a supple 25c tire this spring. 
Full build ready to ride came in at 19 lbs on my person scale. (My body/bike weight minus body weight taken several times all while getting weird looks from the wife. I'll ride this any day over a rigid carbon bike. 
Only items I'm upgrading are:
Bars: fsa k force slk
Stem: Thompson 
Wheels: ? 
might as well put a King head set on too














Here's a few frame fork seat post weights since I had such a hard time finding this info before buying. 






















This is prob more info than people needed but some of it I couldn't find anywhere.


----------



## Rickbern (Sep 23, 2014)

Here's a pict from this summer of my sportive in the lowest grade finish. My dealer polished the bottom of the down tube and masked out the three chevrons, then they shot blasted the unmasked parts back to the original finish. It's a kind of cool little detail, thought I'd share itl


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

My latest version


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^ very nice ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

My 255. I love this bike.


----------



## chat2rsl (Dec 7, 2008)

My Lynskey R255. 16 pounds 2 ounces with pedals and cages


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Carbon wheelset?


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

chat2rsl said:


> My Lynskey R255. 16 pounds 2 ounces with pedals and cages
> 
> View attachment 303726


There is something just soooo right about this bike. I love it.


----------



## chat2rsl (Dec 7, 2008)

Bontrager Aelous D3 5 Tubular.


----------



## chat2rsl (Dec 7, 2008)

cnardone said:


> There is something just soooo right about this bike. I love it.


Thank you. I tried to keep the bike simplistic and classy.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I see sensible length chainstays! Is that normal or your spec?


----------



## chat2rsl (Dec 7, 2008)

Standard R255 geometry. Size XS


----------



## waterlogged (Aug 29, 2009)

I will add another R255 to the list. Built up with SRAM Red and Zipp 202's plus a Cobl Goblr seatpost to further smooth out the bumps. First ride exceeded my expectations. Don't know if it was the frame, seatpost, or both.


----------



## Vitamin G (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice.

Wish they had that model a few years ago.


----------



## schima (Jan 19, 2011)

here's my peloton.
rival groupset, ck headset syntace hiflex (now), toupe, pro and ritchey parts and campa neutron. it's timeless and i love it that way.


----------



## DHerz (Apr 27, 2014)

Very nice. Simple and elegant. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

.....


----------



## DHerz (Apr 27, 2014)

Here is a cell phone photo of my R255 leaned against the fence around a polo field outside of Fulshear, TX on a pretty Saturday in April.


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

Dherz,
Is that a Navy Chris King headset? and a blue seat post clamp? Salsa? How close are the colors? I've got a Navy headset as well.


----------



## DHerz (Apr 27, 2014)

cnardone said:


> Dherz,
> Is that a Navy Chris King headset? and a blue seat post clamp? Salsa? How close are the colors? I've got a Navy headset as well.


Yes and Yes. The colors do not match very well. The King headset is a deeper blue than the Salsa seat collar, and I would change it out if I could find a better match. But I've kind of quit looking.


----------



## DHerz (Apr 27, 2014)

The intent is for my next set of wheels may be built up with navy blue King hubs and Ambrosio Nemesis tubular rims. But I need to get over the expense of the original bike build for now. Maybe a year or two down the road.


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

When my bike was built, the LBS ordered a Salsa clamp. he did not think it matched closely enough so he left it off. I also have intents on new wheels with Navy CK hubs!!! Like you I am trying to hold off a little bit before dropping that much cash again. I am looking at the Chris King Alloy Ride wheels. Belgiums, 24/28 with CX-Ray spokes. Let's see pictures when you get the new wheels.

cmn


----------



## 425bulldog (Apr 9, 2015)

New 2015 Helix just arrived last Friday. 
Industrial mil finish. 
Force 22 groupset.


----------



## PCM (May 27, 2004)

*My New R230*

It's been a while since the last post of anyone's new ride so here a few of mine from a recent ride...


----------



## hill_reaper (Jun 4, 2015)

Anyone have one of the Mavic 125 edition frames? There are suppose to be 30 out there. Lets see some of the builds!


----------



## kapitan (Aug 14, 2010)

Got a Rouleur on sale when production ended last year and it's only this month that I finished my build.


----------



## hill_reaper (Jun 4, 2015)

Specialized Pave seat post? I had one and really liked it. It looks good with the lines on this bike.


----------



## kapitan (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes sir, I like it too and I think it compliments the 'Ti ride' compliance as well. I also like the 21mm setback. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## yogadizz (Oct 7, 2015)

Greetings from Indonesia, tropical country with tons of various biking course to explore.
Never ending happines with my do-it-all cooper cx 

On dirty gravel grinder day 








On a fine sleek tarmac day


----------



## PbOkole (Feb 10, 2004)

Brand New R240: 
SRAM Force 22 Group
Cane Creek Head Set
Velo Orange Seatpost
Bontrager Race wheels
Deda Stem/Bontrager Bars
Conti GP4000SII tires
Shimano A-600 Pedals


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

chat2rsl said:


> My Lynskey R255. 16 pounds 2 ounces with pedals and cages
> 
> View attachment 303725
> View attachment 303726


Me likey!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I hope all you good folks that bought Lynskey bikes and removed all the decals off your bike do realize that by doing so you voided your lifetime frame warranty. 

https://lynskeyperformance.com/warranty/

Warranty Exclusions: "Frames whose serial number or other identifying marks have been altered, defaced, removed or are otherwise unreadable."


----------



## waterlogged (Aug 29, 2009)

You're kidding, right?


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> Me likey!


Great looking bike. Enjoy it for many healthy miles. Nothing like titanium!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

waterlogged said:


> You're kidding, right?


No. 

Most, if not all titanium and aluminium builders have that stipulation in their warranties. If you remove the decals you have no coverage on the frame. I'm not sure why that is, maybe it's too difficult to tell the difference between a generic made in Chinese frame vs another? 

If that worries you and you have the receipt you can send a copy of the receipt to Lynskey and they'll send you new decals and head badge for $50. 

Note; the decals are considered refinishing decals, this happens after the frame gets scratched and the owner had to get the scratches out with a ScotchBrite pad and in the process had to remove a decal. I actually have a set of decals Lynskey sent me because I know with all manufactures their models change names, and in this case the words Peloton would never be offered in a decal set a short while after that model ceases to be made. But they're not going to send you these without proof of purchase for obvious reasons.


----------



## PbOkole (Feb 10, 2004)

froze said:


> No.
> 
> Most, if not all titanium and aluminium builders have that stipulation in their warranties. If you remove the decals you have no coverage on the frame. I'm not sure why that is, maybe it's too difficult to tell the difference between a generic made in Chinese frame vs another?
> 
> ...


Given that Lynskey sells frames without any decals as an option, I suspect you may be reading more into their verbiage than intended.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

PbOkole said:


> Given that Lynskey sells frames without any decals as an option, I suspect you may be reading more into their verbiage than intended.


Maybe, do since I'm not sure I emailed Lynskey to see what they say.


----------



## Mr_Clean (Feb 12, 2012)

Sharing my R240 build:

Chorus 11 speed
HED Ardennes SL on 25c tires
Lynskey seatpost
3t stem/Deda zero 100 bar (they don't match, but they work well for me)
Etc.


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

froze said:


> I hope all you good folks that bought Lynskey bikes and removed all the decals off your bike do realize that by doing so you voided your lifetime frame warranty.
> 
> https://lynskeyperformance.com/warranty/
> 
> Warranty Exclusions: "Frames whose serial number or other identifying marks have been altered, defaced, removed or are otherwise unreadable."


Doesn't really make sense in the case of decals as I have my receipt and warranty registration that clearly lists the serial number. And there are other identifiable traits that clearly show it as a Lynskey frame.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Mr_Clean said:


> Sharing my R240 build:
> 
> Chorus 11 speed
> HED Ardennes SL on 25c tires
> ...


Love it! Enjoy for many healthy miles!


----------



## SC2Tennessee (Jan 28, 2016)

*'16 Lynskey Urbano*

Just got my new Urbano frame. Having trouble deciding how I want to build it out. Only had enough money for 1 frame so this will be my do all. Hoping to have a road wheelset, and a wheelset for gravel/dirt/etc.


----------



## SC2Tennessee (Jan 28, 2016)

It's not much, but here's my new Urbano


----------



## mbaulfinger (Aug 2, 2007)

Love the etched graphics on your frame. Enjoy your new ride


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

*R150*

2016 Lynskey R150 XL. Satin Finish with etched logo. Everything stock except for tires.


----------



## CMP (Feb 26, 2016)

*R240*









My new (to me) R240, just been washed. Took it on the inaugural significant ride today--33 miles over and around Mt. Tam in Marin County, California. Rode like a dream. Thrilled.


----------



## matt92037 (Apr 10, 2016)

Not done, but close enough to post a pic to give this thread a bump.


----------



## foothighforest (Apr 24, 2016)

*2016 Cooper CX*

Still tweaking, but is making me love gravel more than asphalt.


----------



## CMP (Feb 26, 2016)

A shot of my R240 in its element, at the top of a climb.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh ya! Another beautiful Lynskey in the mountains  Nice!


----------



## lpeque (Sep 30, 2012)

*2015 r140*

Finally put this baby together! Couple of short rides, but so far it has been great. Very smooth ride, even when compared to my BMC Granfondo 02 with HED Ardennes. The fact that you don't see this around that much is also very cool! Loving it!


----------



## matt92037 (Apr 10, 2016)

smooth.


----------



## SC2Tennessee (Jan 28, 2016)

*Lynskey Urbano*

Got my Lynskey Urbano put together about 2 months ago. Built it with a SRAM Force 1X group, Whisky No. 9 fork, and Brooks saddle. I've only got about 200 miles on it, but I love it!

I wanted a bike that could do everything short of technical trails and this thing has delivered. Did a 50 mile route this week with road, gravel, crushed stone, dirt, and mud. No issues!


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

just completed - break away Lynskey R150

Built it as a do-everything bike. wide gearing, with 40 tooth cog and Wolf der adaptor. Gator Hardshell tires for some gravel. Ultegra 11. The usual stuff I like on it too. Break away frame to fit in std size luggage case for flying to europe and wherever.

Comes in a bit heavy at 21 lbs. I have a Sram Red group I could have put on it, but that would only save maybe a 1lb, so I think she'll be fine. I also like a very rugged bike, hence the Ti and not much carbon.



40T cog for some of the 15-20% climbs here and overseas



S&S couplers, and cable separators. I also got the S&S regular luggage size travel case for it.


----------



## Hill-Pumper (May 7, 2013)

BCSaltchucker said:


> just completed - break away Lynskey R150
> 
> Built it as a do-everything bike. wide gearing, with 40 tooth cog and Wolf der adaptor. Gator Hardshell tires for some gravel. Ultegra 11. The usual stuff I like on it too. Break away frame to fit in std size luggage case for flying to europe and wherever.
> 
> ...


I have to ask, is installing the Roadlink the only modification that you did to fit the 40 tooth cog. Also, what size size chain rings are you running? I am getting ready to build another gravel bike, and am looking into this set up.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

Hill-Pumper said:


> I have to ask, is installing the Roadlink the only modification that you did to fit the 40 tooth cog. Also, what size size chain rings are you running? I am getting ready to build another gravel bike, and am looking into this set up.


Medium cage derailleur probably also necessary. And longer chain of course (use any links left over from your last chain change, if you have it

I am running 50-34 up front

It is much easier to put on a 32T cassette of course. even with a short cage der and 50-34 it works fine on my wife's bike.

put the 40t to use yesterday on one tough climb too. Not moving slower, just higher cadence which is more comfy


----------



## Hill-Pumper (May 7, 2013)

BCSaltchucker said:


> Medium cage derailleur probably also necessary. And longer chain of course (use any links left over from your last chain change, if you have it
> 
> I am running 50-34 up front
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'm starting with all new parts for the build, so ordering the medium cage and using uncut chain. I'm thinking of using a 11-36 cassette to how it works for me. Presently I have the a 11-32, but want the lower gears on the gravel bike for some bigger/steeper climbs that I plan on using it for.


----------



## jland (Jul 8, 2009)

@BCSaltchucker, looks nice... is that the Sport Carbon fork? What tire size do you have on there? I'm spec'ing out a Lynskey and came across a comment about the Sport Carbon fork (Chain Reaction website) where someone said a 25mm GP4000s tire wouldn't fit, even though Lynskey's spec is to fit up to 28c tires. Since this is my favorite tire, it would be a bit of a deal breaker for me, although I like the look of the fork.


----------



## :jollyrogers: (Aug 3, 2016)

Done! Completed the build on a Rouleur frameset last week. One long ride in, I love, love, love this bike.

Full Ultegra
Thomson Elite Stem/Post
Ritchey EvoMax Bars
Brooks Cambium C15
H+Son Archetype/Ultegra Wheelset
Conti Grand Prix Classics


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

that is hot. What handlebar tape is that? i love the color.


----------



## :jollyrogers: (Aug 3, 2016)

cnardone said:


> that is hot. What handlebar tape is that? i love the color.


 
Thanks! That's Fizik Performance Bar Tape in Metallic Blue.


----------



## ekhoy (Oct 12, 2013)

My budget Lynskey Cooper build
Size : S
Fork : Lynskey Pro Carbon
Headset : Chris King
Stem / Handlebar : Thomson X2 / Dimension Flat top bar
Seatpost / Saddle : Thomson / Selle Italia SLR
Gruppo : Sram Rival
WS : Easton EA70SL

Accs: King Cages SS, Thomson seatclamp

Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GarzaAlfredo (May 28, 2013)

Ordered a Lynskey R150 Limited Edition after wanting for so long to own a Titanium Road Bike. Initially I was keen on getting the Motobecane LeChampion Ti SL but I opted for the R150 because of its geometry (taller headtube) compared to the Ti SL.

I still don't have it with me, it's stored by a family relative, but here's the pics as was shipped.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I've been enjoying my R150 since early winter. Quality frame with quality ride. Tough letting your relative unpacking it

I had to unpack at UPS because box wouldn't fit in car

Post pics when built


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*R240*

I built this up last September but I never posted a pic

R240 with the new Campy Potenza group


----------



## carblanco (Mar 5, 2017)

*R240*

My 2016 completely stock R240 on a nice winter day...


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

The peloton with some new orange bits.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

That has a retro-cool vibe to it. Like it


----------



## steinercat (Apr 7, 2015)

matt92037 said:


> smooth.


What size is that? L or XL?


----------



## fiziksdrop180 (Jan 24, 2017)

foothighforest said:


> Still tweaking, but is making me love gravel more than asphalt.
> 
> View attachment 313815


Nice build! ...all those steer tube spacers though! It puts a lot of stress on the steer tube. If you want the handlebars at that height, I'd recommend going with a 17 degree stem flipped up and removing a bunch of those spacers. Some manufactures recommend no more than 40 mm of spacers. I doubt Lynskey would be different, especially if that fork has a carbon steer tube.


----------



## chris98 (Feb 19, 2017)

My R240 all finished. Size XL, came in at 18.5 pounds. So far, really enjoying the ride (have about 50 "test and tune" miles on it)


----------



## TRUPSCDO (Oct 29, 2008)

Orange is the best color! But being married to a Texas Aggie, my Orange wearing, kit sporting days are over. Great looking bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUPSCDO (Oct 29, 2008)

*Wifey's R255 Build for Dallas MS Ride*

Built my wife her first roadbike, R255 XS Industrial Mill, this past winter with full Rival, Fulcrum 7s, Fabric Scoop saddle, Shimano R550 pedals, and some Performance pieces (tape, alloy post, stem, and handle bars). All in I was about +/- $1,900. Recently added a Lezyne Macro GPS unit with cadence and speed sensor which was another $140. I think the Lynskey frames from their ebay site are great values. No guarantee on the winning bid, but it enabled me build up a "for life" bike at a reasonable cost. I find the ride to be lively vs my Domane. Not knocking Trek. IsoSpeed is real. That thing is butter, but just a different feel and more isolation from the road than I probably really want.

I posted for input on a frame for myself, would appreciate your input. Cheers!


----------



## charlitin (Oct 2, 2011)

Lynskey pro29 mountain










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fxx (Aug 17, 2010)

Here's my Lynskey R460 disc.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

*R255*

R255 complete. Awaiting inline seatpost (Thompson or titanium), selle smp and cut steerer tube. Tiagra 4703 is like butta.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

dnice said:


> R255 complete. Awaiting inline seatpost (Thompson or titanium), selle smp and cut steerer tube. Tiagra 4703 is like butta.


Is that an Easton EC90 0 degree stem? What type of fork?

Looks great. The new Tiagra looks high end.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

acckids said:


> Is that an Easton EC90 0 degree stem? What type of fork?
> 
> Looks great. The new Tiagra looks high end.


Thank you! Yes on the stem...The Fork is Easton EC90, the painter was supposed to remove the logos and leave a matte finish but painted it flat black instead.


----------



## chris98 (Feb 19, 2017)

Just adding to the pictures. This is my R240 I built this winter. I'm really enjoying it and the ride qualities. It weighs about 18.2 pounds


----------



## OV_Dragonman (Nov 28, 2017)

Got my R260 (finally!) 2018 01 17

The bike is FANTASTIC!

I've got some problems with the company, though, and will spin that into a separate thread in the general area.


----------



## booge (Oct 9, 2016)

Thinking of getting a r260 rim brake or Helix Sport rim brake from the Lynskey sale. Pretty sure of sizing from their chart at 6'2" I would take a large, geometry is the same for both. I'm after opinions on either. I like the appearance of traditional tubes of the 260 but maybe thinking the helix sport would be better performance??? Or have i over though this, I'm no racer, just like to ride fast when possible and i just want a bike i'll love for years.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

booge said:


> Thinking of getting a r260 rim brake or Helix Sport rim brake from the Lynskey sale. Pretty sure of sizing from their chart at 6'2" I would take a large, geometry is the same for both. I'm after opinions on either. I like the appearance of traditional tubes of the 260 but maybe thinking the helix sport would be better performance??? Or have i over though this, I'm no racer, just like to ride fast when possible and i just want a bike i'll love for years.


booge, I have never ridden a Helix but the odd tube shapes strikes me as gimmicky. I definitely would not pay more for it. I have an R240 which I believe is the predecessor model to the 260. I would not describe this as a racing bike, it has more relaxed geometry and a fairly compliant ride.


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

Just got it a couple of weeks ago. Living it!

GR260
Ultegra Di2 Hydro
Praxis 650 wheels with 2.1" tires


----------



## PbOkole (Feb 10, 2004)

My Lynskey Sportive in final, form. Ultegra R8000 group with DuraAce bar end shifters and SRAM Carbon brake levers.
View attachment 324323


----------



## Sweet Lew (Jun 24, 2014)

Just picked up my Signature Classic custom build from my LBS. For some reason, I can't upload an actual .jpg, so here's a link.

http://drive.google.com/uc?export=view&id=1CgnpF5j_GHz8QZXvxJg92dRtWtoref9-


----------



## MikeIndy (Aug 28, 2013)

I've had my Lynskey Pro GR for about a month. Indiana winter limits time available to ride it. I've had a few legit gravel rides so far and its a great bike. I added DT Swiss carbon wheels. Replacing the handlebar with the Enve G series and moving to the handlebar end junction box to clean up the look a little.

Shown here, it has the Absolute Black oval 46/30 chainrings. Not completely sold on them so far. I'm wanting a subcompact option that will work with a Quarq power meter. I have the Quarq on my S-Works Diverge 1x and it's great.


----------



## fxx (Aug 17, 2010)

My 2019 Lynskey Helix Pro









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYONIT (Aug 25, 2009)

*New R270 Done*

My new R270 all done...


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

*Just finished up my Pro GR build*

Moved most of the parts off my Soma Wolverine.

Had to buy a new front derailleur as the tube sizes were different. Also had to get flat mount brakes as the brakes wouldn't fit on rear brake mount.









It was 20lbs without pedals.


----------



## roubaix_mover (Sep 12, 2012)

Finally got my first ti bike. Can't wait to get out on a ride


----------



## Apexrider (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## 100%JR (Nov 3, 2019)

The start of my Ti journey..........










Haven't 100% decided on the build other than SRAM Etap groupset/brakes and a pair of hand-built wheels by one of two local builders.


----------



## Flbikejunkie (Mar 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flbikejunkie (Mar 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 100%JR (Nov 3, 2019)

Finally started the build.Carbon Integrated stem/bars,Headset and BB fitted:-










Brooks C17 Cambium saddle in brown ordered,going for brown Cambium bar-tape as a retro nod on an otherwise modern build.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I know these forums are dead but I was bored so....

I've been stuck indoors too long so I got all oilslick colored Ti bolts for the stem, cages, seatpost, and oilslick seatpost clamp, skewers, chain, purple taillight and cable ends, combined with btp rainbow reflective tape, and put it on the sport version of the (newer) Helix... The oilslick/rainbow/purple stuff all matches but the pic is taken with a flash to show off the crazy reflective tape:











I like the all Ti badge available, and the internally routed brake cable. The only thing I'm not sure about is the stem, it's very pretty but heavy at over 200 grams, probably to counter other Ti stems considered flimsy.


----------



## 100%JR (Nov 3, 2019)

Di2 STi's and Callipers fitted  



















I'll thread/cut/connect them next.


----------



## 100%JR (Nov 3, 2019)

Di2 STi's and Callipers fitted 














I'll thread/cut/connect them next.


----------



## \"none\" (Mar 17, 2020)

My $499 Lynskey frame from eBay.. built up with cheap Chinese carbon disc wheels, mixed parts in my basement.. $1200 top..


----------



## 100%JR (Nov 3, 2019)

R480 built and ridden.Love this bike!!!


----------



## mbaulfinger (Aug 2, 2007)

100%JR, nice looking build!


----------



## timmycard (Feb 22, 2017)

My NOS Lynskey Cooper. its a 2012 frame with 0 miles on it till this morning. Full DA 9100, save the rim brake! What a ride!!!


----------



## mbaulfinger (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice Lynskey Cooper! I like your decision to get rim brakes.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

mbaulfinger said:


> Nice Lynskey Cooper! I like your decision to get rim brakes.


I dont think it was decision so much as the frame was made long before disc brakes were an option. AKA the good ole days


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Super nice build! I did mechanical DA9000 and rim with external cables on my steel Merckx build. Love this bike!!! 

Welcome to RBR!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Flbikejunkie (Mar 18, 2012)

Lynskey Helix


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timmycard (Feb 22, 2017)

mbaulfinger said:


> Nice Lynskey Cooper! I like your decision to get rim brakes.


Thanks! yeah, the way this worked was to sell my old frame to finance this one, so had to keep it rim brake. The good news is that there are some killer deals on rim brake frames these days!


----------



## timmycard (Feb 22, 2017)

PBL450 said:


> Super nice build! I did mechanical DA9000 and rim with external cables on my steel Merckx build. Love this bike!!!
> 
> Welcome to RBR!!
> 
> ...


Thanks! I want this to be a classic road bike that will hopefully last for the next 10 or 15 years. And thanks for the welcome, I used to be on here way back in the early 00's, back when "Podium Girls" was a sub-category lol but can't remember my user name.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

timmycard said:


> Thanks! I want this to be a classic road bike that will hopefully last for the next 10 or 15 years. And thanks for the welcome, I used to be on here way back in the early 00's, back when "Podium Girls" was a sub-category lol but can't remember my user name.


Oh, you’ll be leaving that bike to your kids!! Haha! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

